# Newberry SC, black golden retriever. Neutered 8 month old male!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This guy is in the Newberry SC shelter. He needs out. Anyone have any contacts or anyone want a sweet 8 month old boy?









I don't know why his second picture isn't showing up.

New! LIL’ BEAR M Newfoundland mix, black, 8 mos, 68 lbs - NEUTERED 

Beautiful!! "Lil' Bear" is an eight month old neutered male black colored golden retriever mix. He is a very happy guy that gets along well with kids and other animals. He is leash trained and is housebroken. 

http://www.newberrycounty.net/animal/


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

cutie me want but if he's that big already... I can only imagine and a newfie mix he'll probably drool.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww I wish I could adopt him...what a sweetheart


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Aces, they are calling him a Newfie mix. He looks more like a lab/golden mix to me (I have had two, well still have one). At 8 months and 68 lbs, he isn't going to be a huge boy by any means!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

He's gorgeous.

Could he be Flat Coat. Ret.?
If so contact [email protected]

Could he be an English Setter?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, I don't think his nose is long enough and the breed standard says either solid black or solid liver. I don't see English Setter in him.

He is just precious. I know that our rescue is overrun right now, so we can't take in a mix.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is just beautiful-such a shame
I also emld the lady that lost Stanley the flat coat ret. in NC
You never know-it could be him

Here are Lil Bear's other pics:
Beautiful!! "Lil' Bear" is an eight month old neutered male black colored golden retriever mix. He is a very happy guy that gets along well with kids and other animals. He is leash trained and is housebroken. 


http://www.newberrycounty.net/animal/


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a foster (or two) coming in on Wednesday or else I would try to get him up here and foster him until he is adopted. He is so precious! Because he is black and a male, his chances are almost nil in the shelter....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

So sad he is young and just gorgeous.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks Newfie mix to me...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a sweetie. I hope he gets rescued or adopted soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

Can you check w/the SC Golden Ret. Rescues-maybe they will take him?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be emailing them from work when I get there.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed all of the SC Golden Rescues and 3-4 all breed rescues. I have only gotten one response and it was a no. It breaks my heart to know that he will most likely die because he is a male, black dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've sent an email out to a couple of SC all breed rescues. He's beautiful. I think I want big black dog next time I adopt.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Could be a Flat-Coated retriever,a newfie or an Hovawart mix as they can,all be black!.Although a black Hova would be very rare as it's only 10% of the breed color!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emailed a retired Newfie rescuer in Indiana.
She is going to send him to someone.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I just think he is precious. If I didn't have fosters lined up already, I would have considered fostering him independently.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I really hope someone comes through for him.
He is just adorable-and SO YOUNG!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

Do you know if Little Bear Got Rescued?


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I was browsing Petfinder as I do often and ran across this guy. He is listed as being in a rescue in Maryland. I may be interested in adopting him. I left a message for the woman in charge of him. I'll let you guys know what I find out..:wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

that's wonderful news! Where in Maryland, which rescue?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is fantastic news! I hope it's him and it works out for you to adopt him. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Swanolck*

Swanolck:

Yes, what rescue in MD. I hope YOU DO ADOPT HIM!!
He needs a good and loving home!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Swanolck said:


> I was browsing Petfinder as I do often and ran across this guy. He is listed as being in a rescue in Maryland. I may be interested in adopting him. I left a message for the woman in charge of him. I'll let you guys know what I find out..:wavey:


That's awesome. Good luck. He looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

He's in PetConnect Rescue. I haven't heard back from them. I'll let you know when I hear.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I emailed the shelter where he is in SC and they said the rescue is picking him up on Sat to take back to MD, b/c they have a preapproved home for him. No worries on this boy staying at the shelter. 

Good luck Lil Bear in your new home!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is fantastic news, though I wish I would have been able to see him blossom in your home! Thank you for following up.


----------

